# Blenders



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I need a blender. I really need a blender. 

I want a good blender, I don't mind spending the money, but I don't want to spend it on electronic timer doo-dads and such. I don't need anything HUGE as space is somewhat of an issue....but my 1 cup food pro kinda sucks for blending. 

Any recommendations? I have a giftcard to crate and barrel I'd like to use, but, can use that for something else if they aren't carrying what I'm looking for. 

Thanks!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Vita-Mix. (especially if you can find the older version with the spigot and the stainless steel cannister). I've had mine since 1964. It grinds ice, makes ice cream, serves it from the spigot. Grind whole wheat berries, kneads the break, does everything but bake the bread. Add fresh vegetables and water (or stock). Turn it on. The speed actually produces enough heat to make hot soup which you can serve through the spigot.

Self cleaning. Add 1 drop of liquid dish detergent, fresh water, and whirl it, and drain some through the spigot. EVerything is unscrewable so you can really clean the spigot parts if you want to.

doc


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't own a blender. But if I did, I'd give Blend-tec a long hard look.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I hear good things about the blend-tec too, but I don't like 'digital' interfaces on my appliances for some reason. I like knobs and switches and dials.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

If money is not a consideration, then the Vita-Mix is the way to go. I'd be sure and get the one with the integral push-rod, which is a very handy device. 

My latest is a Krups, which I'd have to recommend against. Looks good in the store, and I like the idea of a glass container. But the mechanics of using it are awkward, as it turns out. And it's awfully subject to leakage.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*the Vita-Mix is the way to go. I'd be sure and get the one with the integral push-rod, which is a very handy device. 
*

That would be the Vita-Mix 5200. Will set you back about $450, unless you can catch the demo at Costco, when it's only about $400. 

It will blend just about anything, probably including coconuts. Michael Chiarello has one. Makes the world's best smoothies, not to mention "frozen" drinks of all kinds. Comes with a big book of instructions/recipes and a DVD.

Last blender you will ever need. As far as I can tell, no electronic controls - switches and rheostats, like Grandpa had. :lol:

Mike


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The Vita-Mix and Blend-Tec are wonderful super-HD blenders which are so powerful they can stand in as grain mills if your smoothie business needs it. I think though, for most homes they're too expensive, too large and general overkill.

I think something like a Waring BB180 would do you proud. It's plenty powerful to make daiquiris and margaritas without melting the ice -- which is probably the hardest thing you'll use it for. We've had a BB180 for the last few years, and it's a real work horse for cocktails, purees, smoothies and the other regular blender stuff. But we don't grind our own grain in it. You might like the BB190 better, if you prefer stainless to black. Personally, I prefer my bartender's aids in tuxedos rather than a tin foil hat. But to each his own.

Here's a link to a great place to buy a blender: Blender World - Commercial blenders and drink mixers for restaurants They've got the full lines of Waring and Hamilton Beach as well as Blend Tec, Vita-Mix and Maxximum.

BDL


----------

